# HILFE zu Echolot + GPS Eagle seaCharter 320 DF



## Fliegenfisch (4. Dezember 2003)

*Brauche HILFE zu Echolot + GPS Eagle seaCharter 320 DF*

Srevus @ll 

Ich hab mir ein Echolt geleistet und zwar das Eagle Sea Charter 320 DF. Ist ja ganz toll das Teil funktioniert auch wunderbar und ich bin aber trotzdem etwas traurig :c  weil ich keine KArten auf das Teil bekomme. Es ist zwar eine deutsche Bedienungsanleitung dabei aber der bezieht sich nur auf Navicos Karten. Weis von Euch jemand Rat wie man Karten auf das Teil bekommen kann und welches Format die Daten haben müssen.

Bitte helft mir doch auf die Sprünge :c :c :c 

Danke

Fliegenfisch;+ ;+ ;+ ;+


----------



## skip66 (10. November 2004)

*AW: HILFE zu Echolot + GPS Eagle seaCharter 320 DF*

Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen ein gebrauchtes SeaCharter 320 DF von einem Norwegenangler preisgünstig erworben.Leider ist die Beschreibung auf Englisch.
Hast Du eventuell die deutsche Beschreibung? Ich wäre Dir sehr dankbar.


----------

